# Outside waste pipe replacement.



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Hi guys...I'm thinking of having the old outside waste pipe replaced, the one that goes from the toilet into the drains, so was wondering if this is a big and expensive job.

So, has anyone had this done and if so do you have a rough idea of the costs and what is involved.










Cheers Andy.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Is it just the toilet that goes into the old cast iron drain pipe Andy?

It can be done as a DIY project but you'll need the correct sized connectors from the toilet to the new plastic drain pipe and then, it will probably discharge into a clay pipe in the ground, a connector for the clay pipe.

Plastic soil pipes/vent pipes can be picked up at local DIY places and yours looks like a nice straight up and down job.

That old cast iron pipe will be very heavy also so, if you do attempt it, be careful when removing this. You can smash it with a lump hammer to break it down but you'll have shards of smelly iron flying all over the shop.

No idea on costs but you can get a rough guide by pricing most bits up at a DIY shop, then factor in a tradesman's time to dismantle and refit if you get it done by a trades person.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

I can remember scaling those as a kid. A burglar's dream as they tend to be very strong for climbing up.

I cannot answer your question but is there something wrong that it needs changing?

Bits are a heck of a price. I would try and reclaim it -

https://www.draindepot.co.uk/soil-waste-pipe.html


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

As Neil says mate, with correct adapters, it’s a relatively easy project :thumb:


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Thanks Neil, Andy and Andy, I will have a price up of the required parts and see where we are at.

Yes, just the toilet, Neil.

I would imagine it would be done within a day, so maybe not that much when it comes to doing the job itself.

As for the reason for replacing it, where the joints are it's a bit crusty and the paint is flaking off and just looks a mess, but it's still very solid and doing its job.

Cheers guys.


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Thanks for the link, Andy...replacing like for like with cast iron does work out at a fair old price, so plastic would be the way I would go.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

AndyQash said:


> Thanks Neil, Andy and Andy, I will have a price up of the required parts and see where we are at.
> 
> Yes, just the toilet, Neil.
> 
> ...


Not worth doing a strip and repaint then ??


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Andyblue said:


> Not worth doing a strip and repaint then ??


The pipe, not you that is... :lol::lol:


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

I feel like I need to change my name to Andy on this thread!! :lol:


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Andyblue said:


> Not worth doing a strip and repaint then ??


Possibly an option depending on the costs of replacement but, looking at the existing joints, once they have been cleaned up I'm not too sure they are not going to start leaking, so better off replacing the lot.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Replacing it is not a big job. Worst part will be chipping out the mortar around it where it goes through the wall.
I'd be tempted to wire brush, seal and paint it.

This is suitable sealant. Toolstation also do soil pipes, connectors etc so you can price it up.

https://www.toolstation.com/stixall-adhesive-sealant/p60981

As someone said earlier, cast pipe is heavy, get help or get a grinder on it, cutting into manageable pieces.


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Cheers Darlo.


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

i'd keep what you have - spend an hour cleaning and painting around one of the joints since you are worried, and see how it comes up. If ok, do the rest.


----------



## Chrisxtype (Aug 13, 2019)

Just be cautius if the paint is really old , it will probably contain lead, wear a good mask when sanding down, that is dangerous stuff, and good eye protection, also years back plumbers would use putty to make the joints, the stuff that was used for metal (crittal) windows, good luck,


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Cheers guys, the house was built in the 50's so quite possible re the paint.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Realise cast iron pipes last easily 100 year, cannot say that of plastic.
I would either sand it smooth, reseal the joints with plumbers mate ( looks like window putty, but stays more flexible) and enjoy them the rest of your life. 
Or use paint stripper and go back to bare.
A little maintenance and you can paint them any colour you like, but I would go with hammerite.
My advice is if it works, is safe and not a total eyesore, don’t disturb it as you can open a big can of worms.
I never in 50 years seen one rusted through.


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Refurbishment is sounding more and more appealing, especially if any possible cans of worms might be opened during the replacement, thus escalating the costs.

Will look into it.

Cheers


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Access to back of toilet needs thinking about too. If boxed in etc you'll need access.


----------

